# Incêndios em Chaves



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Nov 2007 às 13:40)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos de incêndios no concelho de Chaves, algumas antigas, espero que gostem!

Para começar estas são do ano de 1984, eu ainda nem existia, são da zona do Castelo de Monforte de Rio Livre, castelo que dá o seu nome à minha terra (Paradela de Monforte)...



























Best Regards!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Nov 2007 às 00:04)

Outra foto!

Verão 2005, podia bem ser Novembro 2007!


----------

